# Eagles Ring Miniatures- Xena-It's a FILLY-5/6-dry pics pg 8



## eagles ring farm (Apr 10, 2012)

Hi Everybody

Here is our cam link

http://www.marestare...lias=eaglesring

our cam is freezing a little tonight because its real windy

Thought I’d join this party with our only mare due for 2012 RF Bars Warrior Princess (Xena)

Xena is a Palomino snowcap appaloosa in foal to our Stallion Triple K Boogies Bow Tie

She is due 5/17/12 (330 days) she will be 300 days 4/17/12 her last 2 foals were born at 310 and 323

She has started to bag up but not a lot yet.

This is the same cross as our 2008 Perlino mare Spice who was top ten 2 yr old futurity mare at Nationals in 2010. And she had a beautiful buckskin appaloosa colt by this cross in 2010.

Picture of our stallion Bow







A couple pics of Xena


----------



## eagles ring farm (Apr 10, 2012)

Thank you for the welcome Diane - I gotta go check out the new fillies born tonight-


----------



## Eagle (Apr 11, 2012)

Lori hello and welcome to the nursery,



Your mare is gorgeous and I am a very BIG fan of everything that comes from Triple K so I can't wait to see this baby





2.20am and she is stood quietly


----------



## bannerminis (Apr 11, 2012)

Hi Lori and welcome.

Love your mare and stallion and looking forward to seeing their new baby in May


----------



## eagles ring farm (Apr 11, 2012)

Thank you for the welcome Karina and Renee. Xena still has a ways to go

but I thought I'd join ya'll and get to know each other.

Looks like a fun time you have here while waiting on your foals


----------



## Eagle (Apr 12, 2012)

Lori your Xena is due the same time as my mare Odette so we can share the journey


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 12, 2012)

Hi Lori and welcome to the nutty nursery forum. Xena is such a pretty girl and I love your boy - I'm sure they will produce another beautiful baby for you.

Please make yourself at home and join in with all the chat while you wait for the next month to pass.


----------



## MeganH (Apr 13, 2012)

Hi and welcome! Xena is a beautiful mare!


----------



## eagles ring farm (Apr 24, 2012)

Hey everyone

Thanks again for the warm welcome back here. We have had alot of wind the past week and it's been

hard to keep our internet connection between that and an old computer but wanted to do an update on Xena

she is coming along and getting a bigger bag but doesn't seem real close to anything yet (famous last words)

I'll be checking soon to see if I can get any milk to test for now she is getting a bit of a squishy butt. She is at 307 days today

so I hope the wind gives us a break for awhile.

We are breeding our mares for 2013 and plan to breed 5 this year.

We Have bred 2 to Triple Ks Boogies Bow Tie,

and 3 to our new stallion Little Kings Buckeroo Buzz

so we plan on being a busy next season

Right now so looking forward to our 1 for this year


----------



## MountainWoman (Apr 25, 2012)

Lori, I love Xena!!! Well, I love your stallion too. Anyway, can't wait to see the baby and I feel as though I already know you since you've met my Crystal.


----------



## eagles ring farm (Apr 25, 2012)

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> Okay, so you "tickled us" with names -- how about photos of your planned breedings for next year. I can't wait to see them all as we pass the time!


Here are the mares we are breeding for 2013

Triple Ks Boogies Bow Tie - 28.5" Smutty Buckskin - Homozygous for Black

breeding to 2 mares below for 2013






Cedarfield Awesome Coco Chanel- 31" Bay maiden

(daughter of Cross Country Call me Awesome)






mare #2 for Bow

D'Armond Darling Echo-31" Creamello maiden

Little King Buck Echo granddaughter)






Buzz's girls in the next post I finished and had too many pictures


----------



## eagles ring farm (Apr 25, 2012)

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> Okay, so you "tickled us" with names -- how about photos of your planned breedings for next year. I can't wait to see them all as we pass the time!


Being bred to our new stallion for 2013

Little Kings Buckeroo Buzz - 31.5" Palomino -World top ten sr stallions and son of Boones Little Buckeroo






Being Bred for 2013 to 3 mares

Eagles Ring Bows Spicy Mustard Seed-33.5" Perlino maiden- National top ten 2 yr old futurity mare

and a daughter of our Triple Ks Boogies Bow Tie x RF Bars Warrior Princess "Xena"

our mare bred the same way thats due any day now






Uno Lotus- Palomino Pinto 32" daughter of Sierra dawn Uno DeMayo






and A&Lm's Rompin Codys Chera Pooh- Chestnut Pinto- 2006 NJ state champion PtHA






man i'm finally done thanks for asking for pictures of our girls and guys lineup for 2013 Diane

Mountainwoman- Crystal was in charge of holding Darlings hand on the trip from LA our girl was really nervous

Crystal was a little beauty when we got to see her on the trailer


----------



## cassie (Apr 25, 2012)

wow what an awesome line up for next year!! I'm so excited to see what they produce for you.

And I can't wait to see what Xena produces us with this year, she is a gorgeous girl, will watch when I can


----------



## cassie (Apr 25, 2012)

8:46pm Xena is down flat resting quietly lol gorgeous girl


----------



## eagles ring farm (Apr 25, 2012)

Thanks so much Diane and Cassie we are really excited for our 2013 season. Yes we have really gotten bit by the dilute bug

and to think I didn't like DD's before but Spice solved that as she grew on me from a baby

But can't wait for Xenas this year.

She usually sleeps like a beached whale this time of the evening for awhile. We haven't put her foal buzzer on yet

that will upset her beached whale act.


----------



## cassie (Apr 25, 2012)

HAHA yeah I bet it would!! lol she is back sternal and resting very nicely.


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (Apr 25, 2012)

Oooo more spots in the future! Can't wait to see what they produce! It's like Christmas everytime! You have some beautiful horses!


----------



## Eagle (Apr 26, 2012)

I have very little to say about next years line up.



:drool



I am off to hide my horses in the barn


----------



## MountainWoman (Apr 26, 2012)

Oh, Lori, you have the colors I so love!!! Now I'm excited for your next year's babies too. Glad Crystal was able to comfort Darling. I guess she missed her because she was sure nervous when she first arrived here. Love those D'Armond horses. They are special! And congratulations.


----------



## eagles ring farm (Apr 28, 2012)

Man thanks everyone for sharing our excitement for 2013 we have added some really nice mares this past year gearing up for 2013.

Xena finally seems to be progressing along I'll update later tonight she is out today but I'm keeping a good watch on her.


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 28, 2012)

Oh your horses are just beautiful - and you are going to have some fabulous babies next year!






Will be watching Xena whenever I can.


----------



## eagles ring farm (Apr 28, 2012)

Checked Xenas milk not real sticky yet. I'm not doing the milk strips this year as I forgot to get new and ours are 2 years old

so I'll go back to stickness. her bag is developing nicely and no resistance in her tail I will be putting her foal buzzer on her tonight. She caught me in 08" going from not close to foaling within 2 hours so she can be sneaky

I forgot to check vulva color but will when I go back out


----------



## eagles ring farm (Apr 28, 2012)

Tonight would be great talk about getting off easy with marestare

Her vulva looks pretty red so maybe fingers crossed

although this is the first I checked so no comparison

she's eating peacefully but she doesn't usually show alot of agitated signs


----------



## chandab (Apr 29, 2012)

Very nice horses. I really like Uno Lotus and the little bay mare.


----------



## eagles ring farm (Apr 29, 2012)

Nothing yet I knew it couldn't be that easy . I will be ready to don my armour if she goes quickly though LOL

no update Xena is outside for the day


----------



## eagles ring farm (Apr 29, 2012)

I don't think Xena will go tonight no vulva redness now that I can see better in the light milk not sticky yet.

I'm just over anxious

Xena does seem rammy tonight not like her......


----------



## eagles ring farm (May 4, 2012)

Xenas bag seems to have gotten smaller tonight urgh!!! we are still waiting she is only at 317 days

but you all know that anxious feeling


----------



## Eagle (May 5, 2012)

3.15am she is eating her hay but she seems restless tonight.

3.33am lots of belly kicking, she is not a happy girl tonight.


----------



## eagles ring farm (May 5, 2012)

Diane - she was on Regumate for her pregnancy in 2010-vet thought her #'s when tested were low so did that as a precaution-I can't figure out how to change my twitter thing at the bottom of marestare

but she's not on anything this year - I will look up what the dosage was but we gave it to her orally 1 time a day


----------



## eagles ring farm (May 5, 2012)

I have to find my book of vet bills ya think I'd know where it is...lol... But we did not reduce or stop meds at all our vet said just give every day ...if you stop she might foal when foal is not ready... we continued every day and she foaled at 323 days only a couple hours after we gave her Regumate for that night.

And had a healthy buckskin appaloosa colt with a textbook delivery.

So my vet recommends do not stop once you start until after foal is born

She said Regumate simply tells their body they are in foal does not interfere with foaling when its time


----------



## eagles ring farm (May 6, 2012)

I just brought Xena into her stall...we have sticky dripping milk and a real mushy butt not a real red vulva yet

but we will be keeping a real close eye from here on in


----------



## Eagle (May 6, 2012)

Oh how exciting. I am sending prayers for a safe and easy foaling.


----------



## 2minis4us (May 6, 2012)

Very exciting !!


----------



## MountainWoman (May 6, 2012)

Can't wait to see foal pictures. Here's to a healthy baby and a safe and easy foaling.


----------



## Eagle (May 6, 2012)

4.10pm and she is out flat


----------



## lilysmom (May 6, 2012)

Praying for you to get a foal tonight



I dont think tonight is my night......heck at this rate itll be another month for me



. Lily is at 345 days today. Fingers crossed someone gets a foal tonight LOL. Im hunting for the filly fairy! If I find her I will catch her!


----------



## eagles ring farm (May 6, 2012)

Lilysmom I sure wish you a healthy foaling tonight , and I want to use the filly fairy 1 time then I'll send her your way lol


----------



## lilysmom (May 6, 2012)

We can all share her...one of us just needs to catch her first. I dont think tonight is lilys night. Milk is still yellow and like honey but bag went down and no other real changes to report



at this point I just want to see some of us who have been waiting get a foal LOL


----------



## Becky (May 6, 2012)

Wow! I must have missed the birth. Congratulations! Filly? Colt?


----------



## cassie (May 6, 2012)

congrats on your gorgeous baby!!! I think I was sleeping when she foaled LOL typical!

so as Becky said... colt or filly?

he/she looks great!so cute! I see you with them now and so friendly by the looks


----------



## eagles ring farm (May 6, 2012)

It's a FILLY




either Perlino or Smokey Cream - sire is homozygous for Black

yipeee

Now the filly fairy can be on her way to all your farms


----------



## cassie (May 6, 2012)

YAY!!! how exciting!! can we see some piccies at some stage pretty please?



from the camera she looks gorgeous!


----------



## eagles ring farm (May 6, 2012)

She's got some long legs that need some more strength but needs to unfold still

She's nursed, pooped and Xena passed the placenta so now I'm watching them


----------



## eagles ring farm (May 6, 2012)

Here is a wet picture right after she was born


----------



## cassie (May 6, 2012)

naw what a sweet picture! she is lovely Lori



and from what I can see she looks very lovely and long in the legs



very exciting!!


----------



## eagles ring farm (May 7, 2012)

I can't wait to see her unfold she is just what I ordered- a little rubbery in the legs yet but perfect


----------



## Sandy B (May 7, 2012)

Awwwwwwwww! Congrats on the beautiful filly! Can you please send the filly fairy my way


----------



## eagles ring farm (May 7, 2012)

She's on her way Sandy


----------



## AnnaC (May 7, 2012)

*Many congratulations Lori - she's gorgeous!! *



* :ThumbUp *





*So glad all went well for you - cant wait for some dried out pics, she's such a lovely colour. *


----------



## Eagle (May 7, 2012)

*CONGRATULATIONS* Lori



Well done Xena. *wow* What a fantastic colour


----------



## mthowdy (May 7, 2012)

Eagle said:


> *CONGRATULATIONS* Lori
> 
> 
> 
> Well done Xena. *wow* What a fantastic colour


Ditto. Haha





She is an amazing color! I can't wait to see some dried out pictures!


----------



## eagles ring farm (May 7, 2012)

Thanks so much everyone so glad the worrying is over

Now that she's dry she is mostly cream colored with some tan points

I will try to get pics in the morning before work

I better get some sleep just too worked up yet


----------



## Eagle (May 7, 2012)

First we don't sleep cos we are worried then we don't sleep cos we are over excited



what we do for these minis



At least we have found a place to hang out with other sleep deprived nutters





Yippeeeeeeeeee another gorgeous baby safely on the ground



:BananaHappy


----------



## lilysmom (May 7, 2012)

Congratulations on the beautiful filly.....Im sending a request after sandy I want to borrow the filly fairy LOL


----------



## little lady (May 7, 2012)

Congrats! She looks beautiful, looking forward to many more pics of her!


----------



## 2minis4us (May 7, 2012)

Congrats ! She is a beautiful color. Lucky you to get a filly.... send the filly fairy to me now please


----------



## Mima Acres (May 7, 2012)

Wow! She is so beautiful. I love her color. Congratulations


----------



## eagles ring farm (May 7, 2012)

Well the pictures I took in the barn this am came out too dark and Art took some pics of our new girl why I was in work so here is our new little sweetheart.











So excited about our new little pink lady

Her back tendons are still a little weak but she's improving already

.


----------



## cassie (May 7, 2012)

oh she is so sweet



look at that little face



just darling congrats again Lori


----------



## palsminihorses (May 7, 2012)

So pretty! Love her little face!


----------



## MountainWoman (May 8, 2012)

Oh, Lori, I'm so envious. She is gorgeous!! Wow, what an amazing foal. I'd be sitting outside all day watching her.


----------



## Eagle (May 8, 2012)

ahhhh what a little doll! she is just adorable.


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (May 8, 2012)

What a sweetie! Pretty color


----------



## AnnaC (May 8, 2012)

*Oh she's so cute, pretty too. A perfect little poppet!! Again many congrats and well done Xena! *


----------



## eagles ring farm (May 9, 2012)

Thanks everyone for your nice comments for our little filly - no name yet working on it.

I'm at work now I wish I could be home staring at her but the all day stare has to wait till Saturday

Hubby is lucky to be retired he gets to see her all day


----------



## kay56649 (May 9, 2012)

she is very beautiful!! Is she a cremello or perlino?


----------



## eagles ring farm (May 9, 2012)

kay56649 said:


> she is very beautiful!! Is she a cremello or perlino?


She is a Perlino her sire is Homozygous for black so he can't do a Creamello which is red based


----------



## kay56649 (May 9, 2012)

oh ok! That's really neat!!!


----------

